# posting roaches



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it hard to post roaches?
Is that why most rep-shops dont sell them

I had 2000+ turks turn up smelly & dead today but they were sent next day delivery:bash:

the packaging was a bit shit maybe not enough air holes & it was soggy inside. 

i also had 1000 delivered a month ago & they were dead so is it just bad packing or are they not good to post?

I hate the smell of rotten roaches & im a bit fed up having to sort them out
(you cant get the smell off your hands) now i have to wait for a refund & then buy some more feeder:bash:


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

I sell turkistan roaches and i have never had any arrive dead. I put them in containers with egg crates and a bit of food for the journey. I also put 6 tiny air holes on the lids. Bummer that your roaches were dead mate.

Cheers,
Tropical


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been selling turks for months without a problem.

They shouldnt arrive dead or smelly or soggy at all - how were they packed?

I send all of mine first class recorded so they arrive the next day.


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

they were sent in 2 tubs & a sweet jar but there wasent anything but kitchen roll paper & it was all soggy so i dont no what they were holding on to.

it had holes but they were big & most of them had a roach stuck in them blocking the air:bash:

I have told them i can send pics or send them back but they said

(This was why I didnt want to post them

Sorry about that 

Dont know what you want me to say, cant do a refund im afraid) 

I did not make them sell or post them to me If they dident want to post them then why did they take my money


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

They should have been packed in cricket tubs with bran and egg carton, lids taped on then packed into a 2nd box surrounded by crunched up newspaper to reduce movement in transit.

It costs more to post them as weight is added but you pay for what you get :whistling2:


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> They should have been packed in cricket tubs with bran and egg carton, lids taped on then packed into a 2nd box surrounded by crunched up newspaper to reduce movement in transit.
> 
> It costs more to post them as weight is added but you pay for what you get :whistling2:


Yeh thats the way i post mine, posting them in sweet jars is an awful way of doing it.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Definately not the way it should have happened... I post mine in cricket tubs (which have the air slits in them) with egg carton to hold onto and food for the journey. I also pack them in another box which has padding material inside.

I dont know how they got wet? maybe he just left them outside until he wanted to post them?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

madavies65 said:


> Definately not the way it should have happened... I post mine in cricket tubs (which have the air slits in them) with egg carton to hold onto and food for the journey. I also pack them in another box which has padding material inside.
> 
> I dont know how they got wet? maybe he just left them outside until he wanted to post them?


I suspect the tissue inside the boxes was deliberately wet as their kept/bred in a humid enviroment.


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

exoticpetshop said:


> they were sent in 2 tubs & a sweet jar but there wasent anything but kitchen roll paper & it was all soggy so i dont no what they were holding on to.
> 
> it had holes but they were big & most of them had a roach stuck in them blocking the air:bash:
> 
> ...


Thats :censor: shocking mate did you pay with paypal put a claim in

name & shame them so we dont have to put up with that person sending us dead bugs & then not refunding:banghead:,i dont think you should have to pay for there shoddy packing:cussing:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I suspect the tissue inside the boxes was deliberately wet as their kept/bred in a humid enviroment.


So are Dubia roaches, but they can live a few days without moisture... seems bizarre and pointless to me


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

madavies65 said:


> So are Dubia roaches, but they can live a few days without moisture... seems bizarre and pointless to me


 
Sorry for being abit off topic, but with my Dubias i keep them in a dry box. dont seem to have any problems. How much difference did you find making it humid did?


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

madavies65 said:


> So are Dubia roaches, but they can live a few days without moisture... seems bizarre and pointless to me


I agree. Roaches can go without water for many days. But posting them in damp tissue or similiar material is very likely to result in dead roaches. They must have been packed badly .


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

If you have a 1000+ roaches in a plastic tub with only a bit of tissue paper (no egg cartons) you're going to get an awful lot of sweating = humidity = ammonia= dead roaches rapidly.


I only sell Dubias, but anything over 500 I send in woven plastic rubble sacks, full of egg cartons, with the bottom lined with paper towel. 
No food for at least a day before packing (the last thing you need is a thousand roaches pooing in a confined space where they are already at risk of high humidity) no food or water in transit. Dubias or Turks survive being dry a lot better then they survive overly high humidity.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I think this is exactly right. I see alot of people selling roaches and other insects saying they add food for the journey to the tubs/bags so the roaches survive better. But I am sure it makes things much worse.


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

Its a bit bad they think they can not refund me for there bad packing
I will give them the chance to refund (if they will reply to me that it)
if not i will let everyone know how it is & give them a neg feed back.

I dont have the money to buy anymore now


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> If you have a 1000+ roaches in a plastic tub with only a bit of tissue paper (no egg cartons) you're going to get an awful lot of sweating = humidity = ammonia= dead roaches rapidly.
> 
> 
> I only sell Dubias, but anything over 500 I send in woven plastic rubble sacks, full of egg cartons, with the bottom lined with paper towel.
> No food for at least a day before packing (the last thing you need is a thousand roaches pooing in a confined space where they are already at risk of high humidity) no food or water in transit. Dubias or Turks survive being dry a lot better then they survive overly high humidity.


That is how my turks were delivered to me, 100% live on arrival


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi every one they now said there going to refund on the 15th so thats good so does anyone have a large colony for sale that they can post turks or dubias about 2000


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

madavies65 said:


> So are Dubia roaches, but they can live a few days without moisture... seems bizarre and pointless to me


Absolutely... as long as they are fed straight away when they arrive it's surely no problem. I bought 100 adult dubias the other day and arrived really well packed. They were in an ice-cream tub with a metal wire mesh square (about 2"x2") in the lid, the lid was taped and the tub was full of egg carton. This was then in a cardboard box packed with scrunched newspaper and the box had a few holes punched in it with a pen/pencil.
They even had to wait for an extra 24hrs at the post office because the stupid postman didn't bother ringing the doorbell, he just saw that there was no car in front of the house and just slipped a red card through the door. :bash:
Even so... I only had one DOA, which was a male anyway so not a big deal.:lol2:



Saedcantas said:


> If you have a 1000+ roaches in a plastic tub with only a bit of tissue paper (no egg cartons) you're going to get an awful lot of sweating = humidity = ammonia= dead roaches rapidly.
> 
> 
> I only sell Dubias, but anything over 500 I send in woven plastic rubble sacks, full of egg cartons, with the bottom lined with paper towel.
> No food for at least a day before packing (the last thing you need is a thousand roaches pooing in a confined space where they are already at risk of high humidity) no food or water in transit. Dubias or Turks survive being dry a lot better then they survive overly high humidity.


Sounds perfect... and not that much hassle really when you think about it. An extra 5 mins to do something properly and end up with everybody happy.



exoticpetshop said:


> Hi every one they now said there going to refund on the 15th so thats good so does anyone have a large colony for sale that they can post turks or dubias about 2000


I don't know how many he has left, but I got my 100 adult dubias from FireDragon for just £30. He might have enough for an order of 1000... chuck him a PM. The male:female ratio isn't ideal as it's a 50:50 split, but that's not so bad... just means that you have a few males to feed off to the beasties while you wait for the colony to get going.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Sounds perfect... and not that much hassle really when you think about it. An extra 5 mins to do something properly and end up with everybody happy.


Suprisingly enough, packing is by far the most time consuming part of the business  
I'm just doing it in my lounge so writing out address labels (and customs stickers for Jersey), preparing cardboard boxes, preparing and lining the tubs/bags to go inside (everything needs holes!!!), counting out the roaches (everyone I sell to gets handpicked roaches so they get exactly what they requested) sometimes packing a couple of individual tubs to go in one delivery, securing the tubs without blocking up the ventilation, securing them into the cardboard box so they don't jiggle about, sealing the cardboard box properly without blocking all your vents, taping the address label to the box... and it's not even made it to the post office yet!!!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm yes I can see what you mean! Time consuming indeed! Still, pop the TV on in the background and I'm sure the time just whizzes away!:whistling2:
It's got to beat Big Brother anyway.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i got aload off red runners sent to me lost in the post for 9days and they were packed with a egg crate in a criket box and abit off food and there was *none* dead


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> If you have a 1000+ roaches in a plastic tub with only a bit of tissue paper (no egg cartons) you're going to get an awful lot of sweating = humidity = ammonia= dead roaches rapidly.
> 
> 
> I only sell Dubias, but anything over 500 I send in woven plastic rubble sacks, full of egg cartons, with the bottom lined with paper towel.
> No food for at least a day before packing (the last thing you need is a thousand roaches pooing in a confined space where they are already at risk of high humidity) no food or water in transit. Dubias or Turks survive being dry a lot better then they survive overly high humidity.



i was wondering how people count out the numbers for orders. surely you cant hand pick them for huge orders of 500 or more though?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

trw said:


> i was wondering how people count out the numbers for orders. surely you cant hand pick them for huge orders of 500 or more though?


Yup, certainly companies will have size sorted batches and weigh out numbers of particular sizes, but think about it, you would have to count out some set numbers of each size in order to know what weight you were looking for in the first place. You would have to invest time regularly in seperating out the sizes so that your weights were right. So it would infact be a massive initial outlay of time anyway.

I keep mine in completely mixed size colonies, even if I knew the weight of say 1000 adults, I'd still have to pick them out of the rest in order to weigh them, so I simply keep a tally as I go  
I prefer it anyway, I'm personally looking at every single roach that I sell, I can guarantee everything that gets packed up is top notch before it's sent


----------

